# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Hỏi cách đo tần số của biến tần

## Gamo

Thưa các sư phụ,

Em mới tậu được con biến tần 3000Hz đời cổ đến mức ko có hiển thị tần số & voltage. Các cao thủ điện công nghiệp có thể tư vấn giùm em làm cách nào để biết là mình đã cấu hình đúng mà ko cần hy sinh con motor ko?

----------


## anhxco

Nhiều cách mà bác Gamo, Dùng osc là nhanh nhất. còn nếu bác sử dụng thì e nghĩ làm luôn cái mạch đếm tần, hiển thị luôn Voltage, mấy thứ này VĐK đáp ứng đc... cái nì thì bác là cao thủ rồi mà.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cảm ơn bác nhiều!!!

Có kẹt nhỏ là con Osc của em chỉ đo tối đa là 5v, x10 thì được 50v. Trong một số trường hợp thì nó vẫn nhận 12v, có nghĩa là đo 120v cũng ok, nhưng với 220v 3 pha thì em hơi ngán. Nhưng nếu như vậy chắc để qua nhà cụ Nhật Sơn mượn. Còn ông nào có Osc nữa ko ta?0  :Wink: 

Em thấy ngoài thị trường có bán thiết bị giống hình cái kềm, dùng để đo dòng gián tiếp (hình như chỉ dùng nó để kẹp dây điện là đo được dòng đi qua). Không rõ mình dùng loại đó để đo tần số được ko?

Em nghe một số người tư vấn là cho 2 sợi qua 1 cục transformer => hạ thế xuống 5v rồi đo. Với tần số 3000Hz như vậy, đi qua transformer "Made in Nhật Tảo" có sao ko hả bác?
Ngoài ra, điện 3 pha lệch nhau 120 độ, ko như 2 pha, như vậy có ảnh hưởng đến hòa bình thế giới không?

----------


## Tuanlm

Biến tần có xuất ra Sinwave đâu mà đo bằng osc. Cắm dzô sẽ ra các vạch sóng hài tùm lum. Muốn đo được chắc có lẽ phải dùng loại digital.  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## lekimhung

sao anh không dùng điện trở => zenner => opto => osc, biến áp lõi sắt hay ferit đều không ổn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

- Đơn giản nhất là dùng cầu điện trở chia áp, tuy cách này không chính quy trong việc đo đạt chính xác,.. nhưng với mục đích của bác thì dư dùng. Đầu vào của OSC là 1M.. nên cầu điện trở bên ngoài bác chọn thế nào cho nó không cháy điện trở là ok. x10 cũng là cầu 1M nối tiếp với 9M mà thôi.
- Dùng transformer thì cũng được đấy, nhưng với tần số cao thì mấy cái trans.. thường khó nói trước được. Nhưng chắc cũng chỉ méo dạng, suy giảm tín hiệu thôi.. đo frequency chắc không thành vấn đề. Đôi khi còn có lợi vì nó lọc mất hài bật cao, chỉ còn SIN chuẩn không chừng.
- Dùng cái hight voltage probe hay current probe thì đắt lè lưỡi, so với mấy cái osc thường thì cái probe có khi còn đắt hơn. Mà hight voltage probe thì cũng chỉ là cầu điện trở mà thôi. Trong đó còn có thêm mấy cái tụ để sửa sai ở tần số cao vì điện trở vẫn có cảm kháng dù rất nhỏ. Cái current probe thì nó đo từ trường xung quanh sợi dây, chuyển thành tín hiệu điện rồi chuyển cho OSC đo.

* Thường thì nó PWM nên phải lọc bỏ hài bật cao.
* 3P nó lệch nhau 120o, nhưng nếu đo trực tiếp trên 2 phase thì nó tự trừ cho nhau, kết quả cũng chỉ còn là SIN mà thôi.
* Muốn set biến tần đúng thì phải vừa đo tần số và áp mới Ok. Muốn motor chạy ngon thì còn cả mớ thông số khác cần quan tâm.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

dkhien động cơ cần sắm current probe, nó đo từ trường > điện áp > OSC
loại này em thấy giá tốt, hàng hiệu thì min 600 obama , ngon thì 3000 obama ( phải đúng osc, ko thì vứt thêm 2000 obama cho bộ nguồn và ngõ ra thông dụng nối OSC)


http://emin.vn/Dau-ro-dong-dien-Pint...569p4468s.html

tiết kiệm hơn thì dùng cái này, em nghĩ mấy cửa hàng ngoài nhật tảo có bán



hàng hiệu

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Muốn rẻ thì chịu khó.... lụm mấy cái này http://tme.vn/Products.aspx?cateId=318 về MOD thêm cái mạch output cho nó là tạm đo được hé hé. Chính xác tới mực nào thì phải hiệu chuẩn rồi mới biết.

----------

Gamo

----------


## anhxco

> Cảm ơn bác nhiều!!!
> 
> Có kẹt nhỏ là con Osc của em chỉ đo tối đa là 5v, x10 thì được 50v. Trong một số trường hợp thì nó vẫn nhận 12v, có nghĩa là đo 120v cũng ok, nhưng với 220v 3 pha thì em hơi ngán. Nhưng nếu như vậy chắc để qua nhà cụ Nhật Sơn mượn. Còn ông nào có Osc nữa ko ta?0 
> 
> Em thấy ngoài thị trường có bán thiết bị giống hình cái kềm, dùng để đo dòng gián tiếp (hình như chỉ dùng nó để kẹp dây điện là đo được dòng đi qua). Không rõ mình dùng loại đó để đo tần số được ko?
> 
> Em nghe một số người tư vấn là cho 2 sợi qua 1 cục transformer => hạ thế xuống 5v rồi đo. Với tần số 3000Hz như vậy, đi qua transformer "Made in Nhật Tảo" có sao ko hả bác?
> Ngoài ra, điện 3 pha lệch nhau 120 độ, ko như 2 pha, như vậy có ảnh hưởng đến hòa bình thế giới không?


Cái vụ điện áp limit osc thì cụ cứ chơi trở phân áp thôi.
Cái kềm mà cụ nói là CT(Current trasformer) Dùng để đo dòng cụ ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cụ Gà chế cái này.. http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...-sao-lai-khong rồi nhân bản cho em với  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, lâu lâu thấy 1 sản phẩm quá hay. Để làm thử.

Hôm trước nhà bị chập điện mà ông thợ điện ko dò ra đc chập ở đâu. Có cái này dò là ổn.

----------

